# Schick è della Roma. E' fatta.



## admin (28 Agosto 2017)

Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus. I giallorossi lo hanno pagato 38 milioni di euro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus.



E pure questa il Suning l ha bucata .


----------



## Black (28 Agosto 2017)

visto com'è andata fin'ora aspetterei l'ufficialità. Comunque non mi aspettavo andasse alla Roma.


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus. I giallorossi lo hanno pagato 38 milioni di euro.



Avrei preferito che andasse a l estero o alla Juve.
I nostri veri avversari sono Roma e Inter.
La Juve non bisogna nemmeno guardarla.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2017)

Boh, se pensano di metterlo come ala destra per me è un acquisto sbagliato.
Il giocatore è molto forte ma sulla fascia è completamente sprecato.


----------



## Milanista (28 Agosto 2017)

Una buonissima scommessa, ma pur sempre una scommessa.


----------



## Sotiris (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus. I giallorossi lo hanno pagato 38 milioni di euro.



Il costo di A. Silva.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Agosto 2017)

Fenomeno


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Boh, se pensano di metterlo come ala destra per me è un acquisto sbagliato.
> Il giocatore è molto forte ma sulla fascia è completamente sprecato.



xkè mai? ha fatto pure esterno nella sua carriera 
e può benissimo accentrarsi quando ce ne sarà bisogno
x un momentaneo sistema a 2 punte


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il costo di A. Silva.



E tanto quanto lui è una scommessa


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> xkè mai? ha fatto pure esterno nella sua carriera
> e può benissimo accentrarsi quando ce ne sarà bisogno
> x un momentaneo sistema a 2 punte



Lo ha detto chiaramente anche Giampaolo che non è un esterno. 
Magari imparerà, ma ci vorrà tempo e la Roma al momento non ha esterni a destra


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus. I giallorossi lo hanno pagato 38 milioni di euro.



Deve dimostrare tutto, è una scommessa a tutti gli effetti. Cifra esosa, tanto quanto AndrèSilva, vero. Silva comunque non sfigura affatto nel Portogallo e a mio avviso è più completo potenzialmente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Lo ha detto chiaramente anche Giampaolo che non è un esterno.
> Magari imparerà, ma ci vorrà tempo e la Roma al momento non ha esterni a destra



strano certe volte lo metteva lì XD 
poi ho sentito i vari esperti del mercato che diceva che nelle giovanili 
giocava proprio come attaccante esterno...
chi mente?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Deve dimostrare tutto, è una scommessa a tutti gli effetti. Cifra esosa, tanto quanto AndrèSilva, vero. Silva comunque non sfigura affatto nel Portogallo e a mio avviso è più completo potenzialmente.



scommessa si ma un po meno rispetto a Silva 
Schick è andato in doppia cifra in serie A 
pur essendo un panchinaro che subentrava quasi sempre 
solo verso la fine ha incominciato ad essere titolare x via dell'infortunio di Muriel


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E tanto quanto lui è una scommessa



Come volevasi dimostrare. Non parlo di te nello specifico, ma prendo questo commento come paradigma: quando fino a qualche giorno fa sembrava dovesse andare da Suning, si levavano da qua sopra ululati di dolore e terrore. Il nuovo Van Basten, il nuovo Ibra, noi abbiamo preso la sòla Andrè Silva allo stesso prezzo, il mago Sabatini.

Ora è tornato ad essere una scommessa. 

Adesso si passa dritti a Keità, il nuovo Eto'o o Weah. Speriamo lo prendano davvero, e non vada a Juve o Napoli. Voglio divertirmi a leggere le reazioni qui.

Olè olè.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, è fatta per il passaggio di Schick alla Roma. I giallorossi poco fa hanno trovato l'accordo con la Sampdoria. Battuta la concorrenza di Inter e Juventus. I giallorossi lo hanno pagato 38 milioni di euro.



Talento pazzesco, ma voglio vedere come lo useranno nel sistema della Roma.
L'importante è che non sia andato da quelli là.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. Non parlo di te nello specifico, ma prendo questo commento come paradigma: quando fino a qualche giorno fa sembrava dovesse andare da Suning, si levavano da qua sopra ululati di dolore e terrore. Il nuovo Van Basten, il nuovo Ibra, noi abbiamo preso la sòla Andrè Silva allo stesso prezzo, il mago Sabatini.
> 
> Ora è tornato ad essere una scommessa.
> 
> ...



Io personalmente, come Silva e Keita, li considero grandi talenti POTENZIALI.
Il che vuol dire che diventeranno grandi o grandissimi campioni ma che ora sono solo scommesse.
E personalmente vale sia per noi che per chiunque altro


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente, come Silva e Keita, li considero grandi talenti POTENZIALI.
> Il che vuol dire che diventeranno grandi o grandissimi campioni ma che ora sono solo scommesse.
> E personalmente vale sia per noi che per chiunque altro



Io ho una domanda che mi frulla in testa. Vada per Schick, ma 'sto fenomeno Keità che si può prendere a meno di 30, perché non viene non dico cercato, ma nemmeno pensato da alcun club europeo? Perché il Liverpool va a spendere 50 per Salah invece di 30 per questo? Dembelé a 150 invece di questo a 30?

Poi mi torna in mente il duello all'ultimo sangue per Kondogbia due estati fa, di cui purtroppo fummo parte in causa, mentre il resto dell'Europa rideva incredula, e mi spiego tutto. 

La serie A è autoreferenziale in modo ridicolo.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il costo di A. Silva.


Con la differenza che comunque il portoghese ha giocato in Champions League.


----------



## .Nitro (28 Agosto 2017)

Shick è un grandissimo acquisto,questo è un'altro livello,tra lui e Silva avrei preso il primo tutta la vita.


----------



## Dany20 (28 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scommessa si ma un po meno rispetto a Silva
> Schick è andato in doppia cifra in serie A
> pur essendo un panchinaro che subentrava quasi sempre
> solo verso la fine ha incominciato ad essere titolare x via dell'infortunio di Muriel


Ricordiamo anche che Silva ha giocato in Champions League.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. Non parlo di te nello specifico, ma prendo questo commento come paradigma: quando fino a qualche giorno fa sembrava dovesse andare da Suning, si levavano da qua sopra ululati di dolore e terrore. Il nuovo Van Basten, il nuovo Ibra, noi abbiamo preso la sòla Andrè Silva allo stesso prezzo, il mago Sabatini.
> 
> Ora è tornato ad essere una scommessa.
> 
> ...



Immagino che gli stessi che pensano sia il nuovo van basten lo pensino aldilà della squadra dove andrà, lo stesso vale per chi pensa sia una scommessa. Non credo qualcuno cambi opinioni in base alla squadra di appartenenza. Non si può prendere tuttti i commenti di un topic e fare di tutto un fascio delle reazioni. O tu ricordi ogni singolo utente cos'ha detto su Schick? In questo caso dovresti discutere di questo con ogni singolo utente, perché altrimenti il forum sembra composto di una massa di pecoroni che segue il pastore, e tu quello che vede tutto dall'alto. E così non è.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (28 Agosto 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> scommessa si ma un po meno rispetto a Silva
> Schick è andato in doppia cifra in serie A
> pur essendo un panchinaro che subentrava quasi sempre
> solo verso la fine ha incominciato ad essere titolare x via dell'infortunio di Muriel



Vero, e Andre Silva è titolare nel Portogallo e ha già giocato in Champions. Di sicuro è più difficile che fare panchina nella Samp, nonostante l'eccellente rapporto gol minuti. Per me siamo sullo stesso livello, Schick al momento ha dalla sua il conoscere già la Serie A. Per me siamo lì, più o meno.


----------



## Boomer (28 Agosto 2017)

Una scommessa come Andre Silva. 

Ma intendono farlo giocare esterno?


----------



## DrHouse (28 Agosto 2017)

Per me hanno preso uno dei migliori attaccanti in prospettiva.
del mondo.

per questo lo preferivo a Kalinic (che nel mese di luglio costavano uguali in pratica, tra le richieste della Viola e il prezzo che doveva pagare la Juve).


----------



## Wildbone (28 Agosto 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Per me hanno preso uno dei migliori attaccanti in prospettiva.
> del mondo.
> 
> per questo lo preferivo a Kalinic (che nel mese di luglio costavano uguali in pratica, tra le richieste della Viola e il prezzo che doveva pagare la Juve).



Non potevi fare un terzetto offensivo di giocatori inesperti. Silva, Shick e Cutrone hanno bisogno di un riferimento, di un veterano che gli insegni i movimenti e come giocare di squadra. Di uno che gli dia sicurezza e che al contempo non gli crei eccessiva rivalità per la stagione in corso e per quella futura. Kalinic è perfetto per quel ruolo, perchè non ha una personalità asfissiante come sarebbe stata quella di un Ibra, e al contempo è un veterano che sa fare il suo dovere e che conosce ormai bene il campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> E tanto quanto lui è una scommessa



No, ha già fatto vedere di segnare in A


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, ha già fatto vedere di segnare in A



alla fine siamo la, coi giovani è sempre cosi, all'epoca qui dentro molti sostenevano che elsha fosse un campione e insigne un fuoco di paglia


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2017)

Tecnicamente è un centravanti e lo stesso allenatore della samp dice che non possa giocare largo.
Io però scommetto che di francesco ci proverà a farlo giocare largo a destra , con perotti a sinistra e dzeko in mezzo.


----------



## Dell'erba (28 Agosto 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho una domanda che mi frulla in testa. Vada per Schick, ma 'sto fenomeno Keità che si può prendere a meno di 30, perché non viene non dico cercato, ma nemmeno pensato da alcun club europeo? Perché il Liverpool va a spendere 50 per Salah invece di 30 per questo? Dembelé a 150 invece di questo a 30?
> 
> Poi mi torna in mente il duello all'ultimo sangue per Kondogbia due estati fa, di cui purtroppo fummo parte in causa, mentre il resto dell'Europa rideva incredula, e mi spiego tutto.
> 
> La serie A è autoreferenziale in modo ridicolo.



Beh il Liverpool non mi sembra il campione perfetto da prendere ad esempio nello spendere.

Comunque non c'era la fila nemmeno per Dybala, eppure qualcosina ha fatto


----------



## Crox93 (28 Agosto 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, ha già fatto vedere di segnare in A



Si ma ragazzi questo ha fatto 6 mesi o meno ad alti livelli.
Attenzione: non dico sia scarso eh, ma è una scommessa


----------



## 13Wilt (28 Agosto 2017)

Se prima potevo essere titubante sulla Roma, adesso con Schick anche lei ha un parco attaccanti superiore al nostro, oltre a Napoli, Juve ed Inter. E tocca pure sperare di brutto che non siano i cugini a prendere Keita.

Un conto è dover provare ad andare in Champions, un altro è avere l'obbligo di andarci, specialmente dopo le parole di Fassone di ieri.

Spero che si concretizzino le cessioni al più presto e che arrivi assolutamente qualcosa là davanti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Agosto 2017)

13Wilt ha scritto:


> Se prima potevo essere titubante sulla Roma, adesso con Schick anche lei ha un parco attaccanti superiore al nostro, oltre a Napoli, Juve ed Inter. E tocca pure sperare di brutto che non siano i cugini a prendere Keita.
> 
> Un conto è dover provare ad andare in Champions, un altro è avere l'obbligo di andarci, specialmente dopo le parole di Fassone di ieri.
> 
> *Spero che si concretizzino le cessioni al più presto e che arrivi assolutamente qualcosa là davanti.*



ASSOLUTAMENTE
poi bisogna ricordare che Cultrone verso fine campionato cederà fisicamente (giovane ed esordiente) 
il primo anno di A è sempre così.. xkè è naturale e fisiologico 

in pratica un Locatelli Bis (potrei dire pure Baselli x citare un'altro giovane)
solo che Patrick al momento porta goal.. 
qnd ci vuole assolutamente qualcun'altro la davanti..
esterno e mezzala così se siamo in emergenza possiamo mettere pure Jack come esterno


----------



## Guglielmo90 (28 Agosto 2017)

Centrocampo e attacco della Roma sono nettamente più forti dei nostri.. Sarà durissima.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Centrocampo e attacco della Roma sono nettamente più forti dei nostri.. Sarà durissima.



La Roma partiva con un organico superiore al nostro, certo in estate ha perso un tassello importantissimo, Salah. 

Era colui che oltre a garantire tanti gol ed assist sapeva far ripartire a mille all'ora la sua squadra, quello che spaccava in due le partite. 

Tatticamente questa perdita verrà sostituita in maniera diversa, da capire se riusciranno a non farlo rimpiangere.

Una cosa comunque è certa, hanno cambiato allenatore e la stagione della Roma secondo me dipenderà quasi esclusivamente dall'impatto di Di Francesco su una nuova piazza.


----------



## 1972 (28 Agosto 2017)

i 40 mln di dobloni per silva li portavi sotto er cuppolone e te portavi a casetta geco .......


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Agosto 2017)

Altro colpo della puteeeeeeeenzaaaaaaaaaaa di sunin... ah no...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Agosto 2017)

se di francesco abbandona il 4-3-3 e schiera insieme Schick e Dzeko (con Perotti dietro), la Roma fa un balzo in avanti impressionante.

Se registrano la difesa ritornano ad essere temibili.


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Agosto 2017)

1972 ha scritto:


> i 40 mln di dobloni per silva li portavi sotto er cuppolone e te portavi a casetta geco .......



40M per un ultratrentenne e giudicate Silva ad agosto quando ancora non ha messo piede in campo. Mi fate proprio ridere


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Agosto 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> se di francesco abbandona il 4-3-3 e schiera insieme Schick e Dzeko (con Perotti dietro), la Roma fa un balzo in avanti impressionante.
> 
> Se registrano la difesa ritornano ad essere temibili.



È vero, per fortuna Di Francesco è piuttosto talebano e non cambia idea facilmente


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (28 Agosto 2017)

Hanno venduto salah allo stesso prezzo praticamente... Monchi, per me, ha preso un bel granchio 
Nonostante schick sia un giocatore dalle belle prospettive..


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Agosto 2017)

La roma secondo me non si è rafforzata rispetto all'anno scorso, forse leggermente in attacco ma a centrocampo 0


----------

